# Canine Health ~ Fresh Foods ~ One Month Test



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I am on a hunt to find the most cost effective way to simultaneously keep my dogs happy and healthy. They always get excited when I cook them “human food”. I have a few recipes I cook for them as a treat, but I’m starting to wonder if it would be better for their physical and mental health to always cook prepare them fresh healthy meals. Rather than dried or canned wet dog food I will feed them a protein rich diet that has the necessary vitamins and minerals they need. 

Fresh fruit: the fruit will be given as treats throughout the day in small quantities to introduce anti-oxidants and vitamins to the protein rich diet. 

1. Apple
2. Pineapple 
3. Pear
4. Cantaloupe 
5. Raspberries
6. Blueberries

Raw vegetables: Like the fruit this will add vitamins, acids, fiber to the diet. I suspect it will be better than a bone for the teeth and breath too. 

1. Cucumber
2. Carrots
3. Celery

Cooked vegetables: I will add these to the main meals to incorporate more nutrition. 

1. Spinach
2. Broccoli
3. Cauliflower
4. Peas

Avoiding grains 100%. Instead using oats as a healthy substitution. Oats will help with allergies. Other main meals will be mixes of pumpkin or sweet potato with stock made from a whole chicken, black pepper, olive oil. Salmon will be used to give them healthy omega 3 fats along side the fats from the olive oil.

My dogs aren’t my pets they are family. As their leader I feel it is my duty to keep them in the best mental and physical shape possible. The benefits of doing this may increase alertness/confidence and improve home defense. 

I will note the cost of doing this for a month in comparison to buying the best dried dog food on the market. Their overall mood and health will be recorded to see if the change is logical to continue.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Day One:

Chicken/Salmon with cauliflower, olive oil, black pepper, cayenne pepper, broth, spinach, and apple cider vinegar. 

They enjoyed it so far so good.

Apparently apple cider vinegar is good at repelling ticks and fleas. Just read that and had no idea. I knew it was great at cleaning blood which is why I added it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Very cool. Looking forward to how things go. Are you taking beginning weights, etc? My 3 supplement their wild browsing with top-line dry; balancing their choices between fresh meat - and snoozing by the fire next to their always full food dish.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Very cool. Looking forward to how things go. Are you taking beginning weights, etc? My 3 supplement their wild browsing with top-line dry; balancing their choices between fresh meat - and snoozing by the fire next to their always full food dish.


That is a good idea. I need to get a scale when I go to the store in a bit. They sound like their living the good life :gorilla:

What breeds are your dogs?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I feed mine a high quality kibble but I have friends who swear by raw. One raises rabbits as his primary protein source. Cost effective, organic, healthy and raising/growing what your dog eats is a good as one can do.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> That is a good idea. I need to get a scale when I go to the store in a bit. They sound like their living the good life :gorilla:
> 
> What breeds are your dogs?


One is a 100lb golden lab, the other is 85lb Anatolian cross, and our little girl is a miniature schnauzer. She doesn't hunt with her big brothers - but they drag home enough meat-on bone she gets what she wants, lol


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I feed mine a high quality kibble but I have friends who swear by raw. One raises rabbits as his primary protein source. Cost effective, organic, healthy and raising/growing what your dog eats is a good as one can do.


Thought about raw but I worry about parasites. I hear a lot of good stuff about the raw diets.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> One is a 100lb golden lab, the other is 85lb Anatolian cross, and our little girl is a miniature schnauzer. She doesn't hunt with her big brothers - but they drag home enough meat-on bone she gets what she wants, lol


Lol ya she's orchestrating the operation.

These little buggers just got cleaned up. The hairier One smelt like a cheese puff.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Cuties!! Ohhh they're gonna love you, personal puppy chef!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Cuties!! Ohhh they're gonna love you, personal puppy chef!


Hahaha yeah and I might create monsters too. They aren't picky with food luckily.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


>


The stinker the food the better lol. A little fishy fish sauce for garnish.

Lmao diarrhea all over the house...hell yes!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you look at the actual ingredients of most dog food, it's wonder they survive. We are very careful with what we give ours.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> If you look at the actual ingredients of most dog food, it's wonder they survive. We are very careful with what we give ours.
> View attachment 62161


Guards are posted. Bubba one and bubba two.

I'll bet many brands of commercial dog foods are why many dogs get tumors among other ailments. I am suspicious now more than ever.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Day 3:

Fixed them food for three days. 1lb 93/7 beef, 1 lb black beans cooked, 1/2 lb cooked spinach, 1/2 lb cooked cauliflower, black pepper, cayenne, 2/3 lb dried whole grain oats cooked, tablespoon raw honey, 4 eggs hard boiled with the shells cracked up small. 

I used Slippys info he gave me after some more research about the shell. I should have trusted you Slippy but I’m cautious always . Diarrhea everywhere is no joke...to say the least.


----------

